# Can't enter Recovery mode rooted 4.5.607.A956 Droid 2 Global



## nka (Jun 22, 2011)

I cannot seem to get past the recovery screen with the triangle and android guy. I'm trying to update to 6.08. When I press on the magnifying glass nothing happens, when I press and hold camera and volume down, nothing happens.

I can boot into recovery, but just can't actually enter recovery. Any thoughts?

Thanks.

Status: Rooted
OS: OTA 4.5.607.A956


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Stupid question, but do you have ROM Manager and ClockworkMod installed?

If you, you probably have the wrong version of CWM flashed. Even though there's a Droid 2 Global version 5.0.2.3, you want to flash the one for Droid X (2nd-init), which is 5.0.2.0. It's a weird fluke issue that the devs haven't addressed yet.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

press vol up and down at the same time. use enter to select


----------

